# Hey all



## Shanelley

Hello, I am an old member returning after many years. I realised i haven't really got friends to go through the mum life with so I'm returning. 
I am 25 with an age 7 y old and a 4 y old girl.
Currently dying with the 2 week wait for hopefully a 3rd. First two werent planned and trying to do this on purpose is hard work. I feel like its consuming me I want a baby soooooo bad.!! 
Any way Hi
Also I'm From little old New Zealand


----------



## misk

Shanelley said:


> Hello, I am an old member returning after many years. I realised i haven't really got friends to go through the mum life with so I'm returning.
> I am 25 with an age 7 y old and a 4 y old girl.
> Currently dying with the 2 week wait for hopefully a 3rd. First two werent planned and trying to do this on purpose is hard work. I feel like its consuming me I want a baby soooooo bad.!!
> Any way Hi
> Also I'm From little old New Zealand

Hey hun I’m from NZ as well I’m in Wellington, good luck :dust:


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome back. :) Were you in Teen Pregnancy back before? I'm not sure if I remember your name but I am 24 and my eldest is 7 (today!) and I have a 5 year old. :) Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Shanelley

ClairAye said:


> Welcome back. :) Were you in Teen Pregnancy back before? I'm not sure if I remember your name but I am 24 and my eldest is 7 (today!) and I have a 5 year old. :) Fingers crossed for you!

Sure Was!! 
I haven't posted here for about 5 years haha 
My LO was 7 last November 
Time does fly huh


----------



## Shanelley

misk said:


> Hey hun I’m from NZ as well I’m in Wellington, good luck :dust:

Hello fellow Kiwi :)
I'm in whangarei 
Think my prof says Hamilton as I was in Hamilton 5 years ago haha


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------

